# Where are you going this year?



## bognormike

A post on another thread set me thinking of where to go "over / under the water" this year, or even staying at home? 

I've had a desire to see "Green" Spain (the north & Basque country) & Portugal for a few years, but haven't got that way yet. Health & work permitting we aim to get away in June, which should be reasonably dry, so it might be a good year for the trip. 8) . 

We also keep saying we'll do some more of Scotland, but for us it's a long way before even crossing the border :roll: 

What ideas / plans have you out there got for 2011?


----------



## jimmyd0g

Our first trip to Europe in the van over Easter - Brittany / Vendee, here we come.
Then south west England for a month or so in August - drat Mrs j. being a teacher!!!


----------



## overthemoon

Full tour of Scotland after a week or so based at CCC Scarborough, we worked there when the club took the site on and it was a bit grotty so love to go back and see what they did after re-furbishment,also love Whitby etc etc.
Never been to Scotland and it was one of the reasons we purchased a M/H, great to throw the dog in and just tour for a few weeks plus I have never been to John o Groats and would like to whilst I'me still above ground level.


----------



## adonisito

We are leaving sunny Bognor too! Under the water as usual across N France, into Germany and down to S France to see parents near Beziers, across to Bordeaux and back up the other side (thats as far as I've got with planning, a bit vague I reckon).Loads of fishing I hope on the way. Teachers too I'm afraid! So 7 weeks.

We've some good info on N Spain, went to La Coruna last year, let me know if we can help Mike.


----------



## bognormike

adonisito said:


> We've some good info on N Spain, went to La Coruna last year, let me know if we can help Mike.


thanks - would be appreciated - let me have your details by PM - could pick things up? Obvioulsy I'd return anything you want back
8)


----------



## Caggsie

For the last two years have been to Germany. Usually have tunnel/ferry booked by now. We have the tesco vouchers ready and waiting and during a heated discussion told other half that he can do the rest- needless to say, nothing as yet booked. How long is it before you can convert your vouchers back? Yes, although I remind on a bi weekly basis, I can see that going ov the water may have to wait for another year. My big concern is how much more is it going to cost by sitting on his damn laurels!!


----------



## MrsW

We are moving to France at the end of July. The MH will come out in September when we come back for our son's wedding in Cornwall. Every holiday at the moment is spent going to our home in France where we are still unpacking having moved the majority of our worldly goods out there at the end of 2009. Trouble is, so far we have only spent about 6 weeks in the house since we bought it and most of that time has been spent mowing the 2.5 acres we have! The builder moves in during August to start a barn conversion to make a gite which we hope to have ready for renting out in 2012. Our M/H is only being used for weekends this year until we move, then we hope to get to use it much more once we have retired!


----------



## Zepp

We start a 6 month trip ( maybe longer ) in 3 weeks 4 hours and 3 mins France , Spain , Portugal , Germany , we don't have any set plans so we could end up anywhere.


Paul


----------



## charlieshelby

One trip will be to Belgium to see the witches parade


----------



## wakk44

We are going to France in May for 3 weeks,hope to get down to the Med eventually and try to stop around Chamonix and Annecy on the way down or possibly the way up Haven't booked anywhere but intend to stop on a combination of Aires,Municipals and ACSI sites.

Then it's Suffolk/Wiltshire/Devon in July and August,I would also like to get to Scotland again later in the year but I am a bit concerned about the midges :roll:


----------



## tony645

Scotland on the bike in april/may
France/pyrenees/spain and portugal on the bike in july to the international Aprilia meeting.
France and Germany for a month in august in the mh.
South coast of England in april in the mh mostly visiting relatives.
I`m not a teacher! :lol: but wish I had their pension plan


----------



## Rapide561

*Trip*

Hi

Trip 1 - Santa Susanna for a while, then onto Salou for a short stop. Ferry from Barcelona to Genoa - cheaper than driving! Then into Tuscany and northern Italy, back home.

Trip 2 - autumn - Northern Italy and then who knows from there!

Russell


----------



## bigles

We're planning to leave Chichester in May and travel down the west side of France throughout May & June, returning to the UK in July for a wedding and a few other family matters. 

If we are having a good time we may leave the van over there and just fly back. If not we will probably bring it back and do South Wales, West Country and Worcestershire in August.

On the other hand if all goes well on the continent I would like to take in Northern Spain & Portugal!


----------



## Chascass

Still on the first draft at the moment, but thinking of 6 weeks France/Spain in April and May, June July and August in the UK, and another 6 weeks France and Spain in September and October.

Charlie


----------



## bognormike

bigles said:


> We're planning to leave Chichester in May and travel down the west side of France throughout May & June, returning to the UK in July for a wedding and a few other family matters.
> 
> If we are having a good time we may leave the van over there and just fly back. If not we will probably bring it back and do South Wales, West Country and Worcestershire in August.
> 
> On the other hand if all goes well on the continent I would like to take in Northern Spain & Portugal!


another local one 8)


----------



## 113016

Well, Portugal was high on the agenda along with Spain and France, but the aggravation of the new automatic tolls in Portugal has a real negative effect.
Therefore at this stage I don't really know which way we will be heading when we come off the ferry?


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks to MHF's 'lifestyle', AuntieSandra used the discount offer from SeaFrance - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99483-seafrance.html+discount+code - so, for £58 return, we're booked on the ferry from Dover to Calais, June and July. We will spend 6 weeks touring the continent... we're happy with France but we've never done Germany. Last year, we should have been with Ken Gaspode's MHF Group in Germany but various issues meant we had to withdraw.  

So this year is all about making up for lost time. We're down for the continent, plus about 8 MHF rally/meets, and we have to 'do' the Edinburgh Tattoo, and I owe AuntieSandra a visit to Bruges via Hull and P&O, oh, and we also want to visit Scotland again, probably in September/October, after the midges have hibernated!! Oh, we still have tickets for the Crich Tramway Museum. We can take the two grandsons to that. 

Does that answer your question, Mike? It IS a long way for you to visit Scotland so if you ever want a break after 280 miles, DO call in for a stopover. We have a lovely driveway - ask Mavis and Ray Locovan - and you'd be very welcome! :roll: :wink:


----------



## bognormike

UncleNorm said:


> Thanks to MHF's 'lifestyle', AuntieSandra used the discount offer from SeaFrance - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99483-seafrance.html+discount+code - so, for £58 return, we're booked on the ferry from Dover to Calais, June and July. We will spend 6 weeks touring the continent... we're happy with France but we've never done Germany. Last year, we should have been with Ken Gaspode's MHF Group in Germany but various issues meant we had to withdraw.
> 
> So this year is all about making up for lost time. We're down for the continent, plus about 8 MHF rally/meets, and we have to 'do' the Edinburgh Tattoo, and I owe AuntieSandra a visit to Bruges via Hull and P&O, oh, and we also want to visit Scotland again, probably in September/October, after the midges have hibernated!! Oh, we still have tickets for the Crich Tramway Museum. We can take the two grandsons to that.
> 
> Does that answer your question, Mike? It IS a long way for you to visit Scotland so if you ever want a break after 280 miles, DO call in for a stopover. We have a lovely driveway - ask Mavis and Ray Locovan - and you'd be very welcome! :roll: :wink:


thanks for the offer, Norm, but it looks like you'll be out!! :lol: :lol:

So many places to see...

I'd love to do some of eastern Europe. and Greece, etc, but that will have to wait until Stella3 comes along 8)


----------



## UncleNorm

> thanks for the offer, Norm, but it looks like you'll be out!!


Steady, Mike, being that sharp, you might cut yourself!! :roll: :wink: :lol:

Seriously, there's always a place for anyone to stopover. Even if WE are out, it's likely daughter CousinKatie will be around.


----------



## bognormike

UncleNorm said:


> thanks for the offer, Norm, but it looks like you'll be out!!
> 
> 
> 
> Steady, Mike, being that sharp, you might cut yourself!! :roll: :wink: :lol:
> 
> Seriously, there's always a place for anyone to stopover. Even if WE are out, it's likely daughter CousinKatie will be around.
Click to expand...

No Probs, Norm!! Even if we dont head over the border, we might have to visit my client in Scarborough in the spring, so may call in to see you 8) :wink: (Business trip - in the motorhome. :wink:


----------



## carol

UncleNorm said:


> Thanks to MHF's 'lifestyle', AuntieSandra used the discount offer from SeaFrance - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99483-seafrance.html+discount+code - so, for £58 return, we're booked on the ferry from Dover to Calais, June and July. We will spend 6 weeks touring the continent... we're happy with France but we've never done Germany. Last year, we should have been with Ken Gaspode's MHF Group in Germany but various issues meant we had to withdraw.
> 
> So this year is all about making up for lost time. We're down for the continent, plus about 8 MHF rally/meets, and we have to 'do' the Edinburgh Tattoo, and I owe AuntieSandra a visit to Bruges via Hull and P&O, oh, and we also want to visit Scotland again, probably in September/October, after the midges have hibernated!! Oh, we still have tickets for the Crich Tramway Museum. We can take the two grandsons to that.
> 
> Does that answer your question, Mike? It IS a long way for you to visit Scotland so if you ever want a break after 280 miles, DO call in for a stopover. We have a lovely driveway - ask Mavis and Ray Locovan - and you'd be very welcome! :roll: :wink:


Uncle Norm no time there then for starting a new business converting motorhomes - sad..... 

Sorry Mike OT

We are off tunnel on 29th April for a month - plan sort of down to Provence as we saw it at end of Sept/Oct 2005 and apparently it is better in May.

MHF Rally and summer in UK going to various C&CC THS's again and then 1st September off on tunnel again, heading towards Dusseldorf first for the show for a day or so and then drive down towards the Med doing a couple of tours on the way in Germany and then Narbonne for a few weeks of sun meeting our mh German friends down there, and back home for end of October....

November will find us at NEC for the railway show and that is most of it. So basically away from April thru to October...

Carol


----------



## peedee

Only got plans for Spain, got a tunnel ticket and that is as much as I have done. Selling our Mohican this year and dunno when we will get a replacement so not making too many plans.

peedee


----------



## Chrisv

This will be our first full year in retirement. 

Jan28th-30th Golf weekend in Okehampton.
Feb 8th - 15th Lanzarote, no MH
April 4th -15th North Devon, around Morthoe.
May 18th - July 6th Tunnel, Germany, Italy -Lake Garda and surrounds.
Aug 15th - 31st Scotland - Edinburgh then west coast.
Sept22nd - 26th Ireland, Solheim Cup at Killeen Castle, No MH
Oct 5th - Nov 16th Tunnel, Through France to Spain.

That's all the booked ones so far.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jud

MrsW said:


> We are moving to France at the end of July. The MH will come out in September when we come back for our son's wedding in Cornwall. Every holiday at the moment is spent going to our home in France where we are still unpacking having moved the majority of our worldly goods out there at the end of 2009. Trouble is, so far we have only spent about 6 weeks in the house since we bought it and most of that time has been spent mowing the 2.5 acres we have! The builder moves in during August to start a barn conversion to make a gite which we hope to have ready for renting out in 2012. Our M/H is only being used for weekends this year until we move, then we hope to get to use it much more once we have retired!


hi mrsw we took early retirement to restore an old farm we bought on a holiday trip in 1993 put the m/h in barn and and that was it never used it much now back in u.k we m/h most of the time we wish you all the best on your adventure :wink: jud


----------



## jud

*touring*

:wink: hi bognormike we both started work at 15 we are now retired so go away as much as we can . :wink: just about to set off for Spain 2 month then come back then Germany may 1 month . France July 1 month and France 1 month in September and still paying tax  .jud


----------



## musicbus

*cant wait!!!!*

April here we come
France under water 
Italy
Greece
Turkey
Croatia
home late June via Vienna, Prague Berlin Amsterdam
ferry to Newcastle

late August through October
Southern France Northern Spain

woohoo!!!


----------



## Penquin

tony645 said:


> I`m not a teacher! :lol: but wish I had their pension plan


I am and have :lol:

BUT the bad news is that our contributions go up in April from 6% to 9.28% (from memory) - the unions reckon that will cost the average teacher an extra £1250 per year - and there are no salary increases. 

But yes, the pension plan has been good, whether it stays that way is very debatable and teaching is NOT a well paid profession...... 8O

(But the holidays are the one real advantage although of course prices are highest then.........  )

But I do not expect 100% support from other hard pressed employees, we are all being hit in one way or another,,,,, :roll:

Dave

PS Like MrsW I am off to France in July to prepare for the builders! Funny that :lol:


----------



## MEES

Re Green Spain.

try freecamping at San Vincente de la barque either on beach near campsite ( campsie is very nice if you prefer) or further along road past campsite is a surfers beach restaurant he lets campers on his car park and the food is great.

look towards the mountains if clear head for Potes there are a couple of idylic sited there.

If portugal dont miss Fatima free parking right by the Church and place very interesting. decent toilets too.


----------



## 96299

Well we've been thinking about our annual trip for this year and we fancy doing an East Coast trip starting in Essex and heading off to Suffolk, Norfolk, Lincolnshire, then up through Yorkshire and on to Northumberland and then to do as much of the Scottish East coat as poss before our time runs out. Ideally we want to reach JOG's before the return trip which will be different and more direct. Just an early plan at the moment though, but if it comes off, we plan to do THS and CL-CS sites and any wilding spots that show themselves to us.  

Steve


----------



## stewartwebr

We were talking about this a few weeks back. I think it was an attempt to cheer each other up as we trudged through the mountains of ice and snow. We were both suffering motorhome withdrawl symptoms.

We are both Scottish but to our shame never really tour Scotland. We always seem to get in the van and head south.

We travel up to Aberdeen and the nearby area but never much further.

So this year we intend to spend at least 1 months heading up the East Coast and back down the West Coast of bonnie Scotland.

Looking forward too it. Would welcome any recommendations with regard to routes and sites

Stewart


----------



## motormouth

West coast of Scotland in May. Isle of Mull, Isle of Skye, Ullapool, Inverness, Loch Ness, Fort William and anywhere else on route that takes our fancy. Nothing else planned as yet until Mrs M tells me where we are going.


----------



## cronkle

This year it will be north of Scotland, Thurso and surrounding area for a week, 2 or three weeks over the water in June, maybe southern France/Dordoyne and a further week over the water somewhere.

Expecting a phone call any time today to tell us that twin grandchildren have been born so who knows where else we will end up!!


----------



## bognormike

It looks like Scotland is a popular choice for 2011. 

I must admit that getting away to the far north is very tempting, with the prospect of really getting lost....... :roll: 
but then it's probably 3 tankfulls of diesel to just get there - nearly £300 8O


----------



## iconnor

2 weeks at the end of April for Suffolk, Essex and NW Kent.
2 weeks in July for NW France, Verdun etc. Been just about everywhere else in France before but never there.


----------



## Zozzer

The tunnel is booked, the route plus or minus detours is in it's first draft.

May-June

France (Gravelines)
Belgium (Veurne) ** fill up with cheap diesel
Netherlands (drive thru, wife sometimes asleep and misses it.)
Germany ( Hann Munden, Dresden)
Czech Rep (Prague, Hadrec Kralove)
Poland (Wroclaw, Oswiecim, Krakow)
Slovakia (Western Tatra's, Bratislava)
Hungary (Gyor) collect a country & HU sticker whilst in the area.
Austria (Vienna, Salzburg)
Germany (Garmishe-Partenkirchen, Fussen, Trier)
Luxembourg (Wasserbillig) ** fill up with cheap diesel

September
Thinking of visting Normandy beaches and memorials in France, but may end up in Scottland on the Moray Firth visiting friends


----------



## busterbears

Oh the sun is shining today and I can't wait to get going this year.

Plans so far

feb - keilder forest for mountainbiking
feb - braemar (if there's still snow at Glenshee, if not we'll be biking)
march - ?north wales (mountainbiking
easter - isle of arran (more moutainbiking)
summer - france/belgium (yes taking the bikes)
autumn - fort william (still biking)

hopefully numerous other trips away at weekends would like to fit in a couple of town places e.g. york

Can't wait!


----------



## UncleNorm

bognormike said:


> It looks like Scotland is a popular choice for 2011.
> 
> I must admit that getting away to the far north is very tempting, with the prospect of really getting lost....... :roll:
> but then it's probably 3 tankfulls of diesel to just get there - nearly £300 8O


How did you work those figures out, Mike? :?

Bognor Regis to Inverness is 620 miles, @ 25mpg = 25 gallons @ £6.00 per gallon = £150 each way = £300 round trip.

Take as long as you like to do the journey... whichever... £300 for ANY holiday for 2 is not a bad price. :wink: 

We go for probably 4 weeks. So a holiday for 2 , lasting 4 weeks, costing £300, is worth taking on. Plus, there are very few stopover fees - I'm free! - as wild camping is encouraged.

Back to you... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hymervanman

We're off to Scotland for the double bank holiday at the end of April/early May- hope to get up the north west coast. For our main jaunt- its across to France via Eurotunnel- two weeks ony I'm afraid due to being self-employed and needing to work full-time. we have friends in the Charente so we are planning to spend a few days with them , stopping off somewhere on the Loire en- route ( need a recommendation for a site for three nights??) We are also heading off the either the Vendee/Brittany en rout home ( site next to beach anyone??)
Plenty week-ends planned too- hope to be off sometime in feb for our first one. Bring it on!!!!!!!!!
Regards Steve


----------



## bognormike

UncleNorm said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Scotland is a popular choice for 2011.
> 
> I must admit that getting away to the far north is very tempting, with the prospect of really getting lost....... :roll:
> but then it's probably 3 tankfulls of diesel to just get there - nearly £300 8O
> 
> 
> 
> How did you work those figures out, Mike? :?
> 
> Bognor Regis to Inverness is 620 miles, @ 25mpg = 25 gallons @ £6.00 per gallon = £150 each way = £300 round trip.
> 
> Take as long as you like to do the journey... whichever... £300 for ANY holiday for 2 is not a bad price. :wink:
> 
> We go for probably 4 weeks. So a holiday for 2 , lasting 4 weeks, costing £300, is worth taking on. Plus, there are very few stopover fees - I'm free! - as wild camping is encouraged.
> 
> Back to you... :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

I know, a quick finger in the air, over-estimated the miles :roll:


----------



## pneumatician

*Where to*

Having been denied out 2010 due to Val's illness we are hoping that by May we will be back to situation normal.

If so it will be over the "ogin" and then we have to decide whether to turn left or right. No doubt it will be two months spent travelling between the usual haunts. Germany Switzerland Italy and France the later being where we spend most of our time "home from home".
We have been to Spain a few times on the bikes but never in a motorhome to many unpleasant stories.

Our only experiences of thieving has been in Italy where we met two couples who had been robbed.

We are a little concerned about fuel prices and this may well mean us reducing overall distance travelled.

Steve


----------



## billjoy

4.00am ferry dover-calais next monday, skiing 1 week Samoens then 1 week Le Grand Bornand then off to spain for 2 weeks or more if my phone stays silent, back to work early March unfortunately.


----------



## bognormike

As I said at the start :roll: , a trip north might be on, we will have to see what's happening in June.

We have said to some friends who are new to motorhomes, and haven't yet been across the channel, that we would take them on convoy with us for a short jaunt over there, that will probably be in the spring, so at least we would get a small fix of wines & coffee if our "main" holiday is in the UK.


----------



## Addie

Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, [3 day Trip to St Petersburg?], Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Romania, [Moldova?], Bulgaria, Turkey, Greece, Albania, Montenegro, Bosnia, Croatia 8O


----------



## bognormike

Addie said:


> Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, [3 day Trip to St Petersburg?], Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Romania, [Moldova?], Bulgaria, Turkey, Greece, Albania, Montenegro, Bosnia, Croatia 8O


is that all? 8) :wink:


----------



## Addie

bognormike said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, [3 day Trip to St Petersburg?], Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Romania, [Moldova?], Bulgaria, Turkey, Greece, Albania, Montenegro, Bosnia, Croatia 8O
> 
> 
> 
> is that all? 8) :wink:
Click to expand...

There will have to be unless we emigrate to Croatia - but that'll probably be it for 'this year'


----------



## JockandRita

bognormike said:


> I know, a quick finger in the air, over-estimated the miles :roll:


Ah, so that's how professional accounting is done. :lol:

We too are looking at touring Scotland this year, around September time. Although a Scot born and bred, I left home in Ayr to join the RAF at age 17, and haven't lived there since. Other than the visits to see the folks, I haven't toured Scotland proper since two tours in the early 90s, when carrying American & Canadian passengers for two weeks at a time. It was spent in B&Bs and small family hotels.

That is the first draft, with wild camping in mind................ although I can feel a hankering for Germany coming on again. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## bognormike

JockandRita said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, a quick finger in the air, over-estimated the miles :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's how professional accounting is done. :lol:
> 
> We too are looking at touring Scotland this year, around September time. Although a Scot born and bred, I left home in Ayr to join the RAF at age 17, and haven't lived there since. Other than the visits to see the folks, I haven't toured Scotland proper since two tours in the early 90s, when carrying American & Canadian passengers for two weeks at a time. It was spent in B&Bs and small family hotels.
> 
> That is the first draft, with wild camping in mind................ although I can feel a hankering for Germany coming on again. :wink:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

spot on. Jock, especially when working out what to charge to clients :lol:

Still having limited time available due to work commitments and health considerations, we're really limited to one long trip a year, so it's an either / or, so heading over the water to warmer (well most of the time :roll: ) climes wins most times.


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

The Biggie!

I am finishing work at the end of March, taking resettlement and terminal leave and retiring from the RAF at the end of July, so we are taking the opportunity to travel around Europe for 10 weeks+ before the wife makes me get a new job.

Looking to travel down the west coast of France (Bordeaux, Dordogne), along the border with Spain and then along the Med coast to Italy, through the Tuscany hills, down the west coast towards Naples, across to Bari to catch a ferry to Dubrovnik, up the Dalmation Coast, then Slovenia, back into Italy to travel through the hills towards Switzerland and then, depending on time through Germany, the Netherlands and Belgium or back through France via Reims to pick up some Champagne.

My wife will still be on her maternity leave and we will have our (by then) 8 month old son, Adam with us. We haven't really got much further with the planning yet, so not decided on what towns and cities to visit or places to stay. Any suggestions would be great.

I think that we will either be MHers for life after this trip or never set foot in one again.


----------

